# AIB Insurance introduce Jordan Gibbons.



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Afternoon folks.

AIB Insurance are very pleased to introduce our newest team member, Jordan Gibbons.

Jordan is a real petrol head so will fit right in to our fast paced sales team and will be a real asset to AIB.

Read more here:

INTRODUCING... Jordan Gibbons - AIB Insurance

Don't forget, we give up to 15% off all quotes when mentioning you are a club member!

Thanks

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

